# Avoid the 3D MAXpider Kagu floor mats



## cle_802 (Feb 20, 2016)

I was actually just looking at ordering these.....probably still will just case I don't want my Cruze interior looking like the bed liner of a truck with the weather techs/husky ones. 

I wonder if the repeated water rinses broke down the material on the heel rest? Although I wouldn't be surprised if it was the road salt. 

Nevertheless if it's from the salt I don't mind getting a new set of floor mats every winter if is covered under warranty.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I got the oem GM all weather mats I'm happy & got them on ebay for $25 inside $34 for the trunk. IMO good enough for what I do to my car


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Does the passenger side have the floor mat holders like the drivers side does? If not, why do these have the holes for them on both the drivers and passenger side?


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

My 2011 has hooks on both sides, 2015 only on drivers side. They put holes on both sides for the original years and they still fit the newer years.


----------



## cle_802 (Feb 20, 2016)

Actually just got these from eBay (The Aries Styleguard/3D Maxpider). The fit and coverage is great and looks 10x better than the bedliner look of the WeatherTech/Husky mats. 

Even better, the fit isn't compromised at all by placing these on top of the snapped-in stock Cruze mats for added protection in case these do ever leak from winter/rain/etc. 

I also went OCD and had some extra carpet mats laying around that I velcro'd on top of the Aries mats. Nothing moves, everything is stable, and the new Aeries mats are protected just in case there's a little more winter and salt hiding the next few weeks here in Ohio.


----------

